# 1952 Case VAC orange paint color?



## Matt Deffner (Feb 10, 2021)

Good afternoon 
I am almost to the point of de-greasing, sand blasting and painting of a 1952 CASE VAC that I have restored. However, I am having a hard time finding the correct orange color that was applied to these tractors. Does anyone know the paint color code & manufacturer of it? I am hoping to get this so I can have my local Sherwin Williams match to it.

Let me know if anyone has gone through this process and knows
Thank you in Advance
Matt


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello Matt, welcome to the forum.

Search the internet for the correct color for a 1952 Case VAC. I learned on the internet that *Flambeau Red* is the color you want for a VAC. Apparently Tractor Supply has a representative flambeau red.

I like the Case orange color. Some of these paints are more red than orange. I was reluctant to give you any paint codes.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

This is the best I could find so far.





720 D - Yesterday's Tractors


another ...



www.tractorshed.com




Flambeau Red!


----------



## Matt Deffner (Feb 10, 2021)

This is exactly right! Thank you! I got Sherwin Williams working on a match right now.
Thanks guys


----------



## Matt Deffner (Feb 10, 2021)

Sure could use that paint!


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Matt Deffner said:


> Sure could use that paint!
> View attachment 71178


Looks like you could use some rear wheels too.


----------



## Matt Deffner (Feb 10, 2021)

Very true, they were getting the rims patched as they were rusted out in places.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

PS - I recommend bead blasting (plastic beads) rather than sand blasting. Cause less headaches down the road.


----------

